# So im gonna take shrooms for the first time..



## 1337pothead (Sep 23, 2007)

Im gonna take shrooms the first time next weekend, me and my friend are sharing an eigth and my other friend is gonna eat a whole eigth..is there anything i should know beforehand?


----------



## dursky (Sep 23, 2007)

Man I remember picking mushrooms in BC in a farmers field at 4am in the rain, rapped in plastic as the farmer chased us out earlier. 
There was patches with 10,000 mushrooms growing before our eyes and i was eating them alive.. I got so fucked up.. eat way too many great high then...


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't eat anything 6 hours before the shroomin'.
Relax.
I liked Robot Chicken a lot shroomin'.


----------



## Strider9880 (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't try to control what happens, you just got to let everything go.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Sep 23, 2007)

I always hated the nasty fucked up tasting film they left in my mouth.


----------



## tarnishd (Sep 23, 2007)

just enjoy the trip man, nothing bad may come of it.. best thing about shrooms/weed no overdose baby


----------



## tarnishd (Sep 23, 2007)

chew them as long as possible... haha forgot to mention that. Even though the taste is nasty, the more you chew the more that will be absorbed into your tounge/cheeks and the better high you get. some of my friends chew it into a paste and let it sit under their tounge and just soak it all up


----------



## LegalizePhx (Sep 24, 2007)

----GOOD INFO----

Drink orange juice with your shrooms. Also chew as much as you can bare. Orange juice is really acidic so it breaks down the shroom and you absord the yum yum much quicker. 


Smoke weed to transition into the peak. I personally have never done shrooms without smoking weed when you just barely start to feel the effects. It works out nicely for me at least. 


Also make sure you have a safe place to trip. You are technically mentally insane when you are tripping on mushrooms and people around you will notice this. Although i've been to casinos and blue man group while tripping on mushrooms(oh the lights are crazy), it's best to have a safe spot for your first time. 

If it's just myself and the old lady tripping we have a few black lights and glow sticks and body paint. I always set this up in a place where i have no posibility of being in contact with other human beings. We ussually break open glow sticks and fling them all over the wall so it looks like the galaxies... 

Nature is awesome while tripping too. Out in the middle of no where for 6 hours talking to trees is fun. 

As a rule of thumb i try not to hang out with people who arent tripping when i am. They weird me out and sometimes annoy me. Sometimes shrooms can be social but for the most part, its a drug you do with you and your friends behind closed doors. 

Shrooms can make you really imulsitory too. So think before you do shit, like driving to Canada with only 50 bucks and a carton of ciggarettes.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah dude i live in the country. i remember great times being in nature tripping balls. also good to have some mellow tunes. im not really into the dead but something about tripping and chillin to some hippie shit is great. also as everyone else said go with it because you cant fight it. it also can last a little longer than you might expect.


----------



## LegalizePhx (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh yeah some mellow jams is definitely a must for tripping. Car subwoofers+Techno+mushrooms=whats going on AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!?!


Might i recomend Digitally Imported Radio - Free Internet Radio Stations | DI.fm It's a streaming euro radio stations website with all kinds of techno trance chillout type music. You obviously have a computer with internet connection, trust me you won't be disappointed.


----------



## lex (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah, just make sure you are in surroundings with good vibes and people with good vibes because it will affect your trip. i would do a little reading on them first because they are powerful spirit guides and you must respect them. whatever happens to your mind, tell yourself they will wear off and you will be fine. they can be very intense but in an amazingly good way. relax and enjoy and never party with them. it's better to be in a secure environment with people you trust.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Sep 27, 2007)

1337pothead said:


> Im gonna take shrooms the first time next weekend, me and my friend are sharing an eigth and my other friend is gonna eat a whole eigth..is there anything i should know beforehand?


A lot. Read some http://www.erowid.org/ . You will be glad you did.

Mostly, though, I'm just repeating what other people have said. Don't eat them around people you don't know, like, or who will be bothersome (as in "fucking with you") while you trip. While you're tripping, people in an ordinary state of consciousness can seem strange and sometimes even frightening. Avoid crowds, going anywhere, and doing anything that will disturb you emotionally. Pick a very comfortable time, place, and good company, and you should be fine. The most important thing is for you to feel comfortable if this is your first time. And, as other said, don't try to retain your ordinary state of mind or "act normal". That's how bad trips start. Just enjoy the experience, and maybe try to get something truly positive out of it.

~Ethno


----------



## Blowback (Sep 27, 2007)

The one thing to remeber the more relaxed you are, the better the trip. i'v had times when you feel like a god(in good company and with lot's of weed)and time's were i'v felt get me the fuck out of here(ie best mate lost the weed and ended up at jungle party)chill and enjoy.


----------



## Thundakat85 (Sep 27, 2007)

ive never done mushrooms myself, ive kinda wanted to just to see how it feels. but it kinda scares me


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 27, 2007)

it made me grow horns and talk to my dog because he was the evil dark lord. he instructed me to put my plants on top of my car because they were antennas. i then drove to the police station and tried to discuss my antennas reception problems. lol just kidding. ive had some really good journeys and a few bad ones. guess it just depends on you.


----------



## dewinitbig (Sep 28, 2007)

try to trip outside and walk arounf barefoot you will have super feet 

well at least i do everytime i trip i can walk on anything and its the best feeling EVER!


----------



## mrmgs (Oct 6, 2007)

my first time was at a firends house. We bought some tacos to mask the awful taste. Hot sauce works. 

Just a word of advice, if you are feeling adventurous, try to stay in an area you know relatively well. I got lost in my own neighborhood (with one other person!) because we couldn't effectively read the street signs.

Also, as for it being a social drug, thats possible. Probably not the best idea to go into a place where people are likely to give a shit if you are tripping, but if you are at a party surrounded by some cool people with good music, it can be ok. (Even with techno. delightful minimal techno)


----------



## IASMOKER (Apr 15, 2008)

Me and one of my friends split a 1/8 but I didn't really trip til I decided I wanted so orange juice......then about a couple minutes later while riding in the passenger seat the street lights started freaking me out. So I guess what I'm saying is mask the taste (DQ) and just chill out.


----------



## greenerthenyouthink (Apr 16, 2008)

This is my first post btw.

I've taken shrooms about 6 times. The first time I took psyanecids (spellng?) I ate half an eighth at first ended up eating another little bit so about an eighth, I tripped balls it was awesome also a little scarey. There definitley a good time and this is my best advice to give you and thats be happy with where you are in life right now and just enjoy the trip. The most recent time ive eaten them it was alone and in my room listening to music but I have also eaten them on the road and with other people etc etc. enjoy it bud there awesome


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

hmm,, just reading this thread makes me want to try them... PS dont fuck with ur friends if their trippin... i did that once when i wasnt trippin and after wards my friend was soo fucking pissed cause normal people are scary aparently


----------



## BobVila (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah shrooms have to be done in the right setting. Most important.


----------



## mafeeker (Apr 21, 2008)

time will go by soooooooo fucking slow


----------

